# 92 Sentra tranmission problems ?? HELP !



## Vancop (May 8, 2005)

1992 Sentra 1.6 liter Auto Transmission will not shift from 1st up...Reverse works and shifter will shift thru all gears ...it has power up to 25 mph then it revs up and will not shift into second....fluid is full and clean no funny smells, no leaks ?? What to do ???? is it the filter ??? or converter ?? Please help !


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Look at the tag on the firewall which will tell you what trans and type of engine you have. If your trans is RL4F03A ... then check and replace the governor gear. That's the first thing that'll get ruined in this trans before anything else. I replaced it twice (almost every 60,000 miles I think). It's not hard to replace but you'll have to remove all intake ducts to get to it. I'd say the difficulty level on this is easy-to-medium if you have some knowledge about cars. It's been covered before try a search for "governor". Here's a good link I found:

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73175&highlight=governor+gear


----------



## Vancop (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response and link to the thread. Hopefully my problems isn't like his ...I spoke with a auto parts salesman who said it could be a electronic shifter relay ?? Mine differs from the link you sent a little....where as the car will shift into drive and power thru 1st gear with no problems, no clunking or hesitation same for reverse ....but revs when going into 2nd .....and doesn't make second gear...just stays in 1st .

Does this car have electronic relays for shifting ?? or you think its a govener issue ??


----------



## Vancop (May 8, 2005)

Spoke with a transmission Tech today...he says to start with the Governor as this is most likely the problem ...will remove the governor and check the splines to see if they are worn...and let ya know what I find ....by the way ...thanks for the links ...made the understanding much easier ...and some had diagrams and photos !!


----------



## DA6GSR (May 5, 2005)

Let me know what you find out. Lately mine has been hesitating. If I put it in drive it wont move from a stop. I have to put it in low 1 or 2 to get going then shift to drive. Also if I am in overdrive and go to pass or accelerate it will rev when it goes to downshift. I just hope it isnt a blown tranny.


----------



## Vancop (May 8, 2005)

It took a little longer then expected to remove the Governor cap, but once I got it off and removed the shaft it was obvious that the nylon gear was worn out !! took about 1 1/2, but not difficult 

After several calls to dealers and part shops ( who would only sell me the entire shaft and not just the gear $225.00 - $265.00 ) I located a company that would sell just the gear ...$17.00 for another nylon gear !!

it took about 20 minutes to totally install the gear and re-assemble the car....drives like a new car !! shifts all gears perfect and no hesitation or reving !! the company had a steel gear and shaft he offered to sell me for 125.00 new steel gear...used shaft but decided to go with nylon again as the lower gear in the governor is metal...and would rather strip another nylon gear then cause damage to the lower one that would require a transmission rebuild to fix....and I can easily fix the nylon agin if necessary.

Have put about 300 miles on car no with no further issues. if anyome needs the companyies name i bought the gear from I would be glad to send the info. The local Tranny shop estimated 400.00 to fix...and i did it in 2 hours labor and 17.00 parts! With the help of those in this forum and the photos posted !! thanks !!!!


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Any & all info much appreciated, sir*

I'd love to know where you got your nylon gear.

I've read that you can upgrade to a brass governor gear, and that since the brass is softer metal than the steel ones that the governor gear engages, the brass gear is safe (it will strip well before the steel one does), and that the only difference is that the brass gear may be slightly noisier.

I'm experiencing kind of rough shifts out of first in stop & go traffic. Did you have any similar signs your gear was going? Or did she just blow?

Curiously, if I'm accelerating hard (as opposed to coasting/little gas here/brakes in real slow traffic, like at rush hour), the shift out of first is as smooth as silk. 



Vancop said:


> It took a little longer then expected to remove the Governor cap, but once I got it off and removed the shaft it was obvious that the nylon gear was worn out !! took about 1 1/2, but not difficult
> 
> After several calls to dealers and part shops ( who would only sell me the entire shaft and not just the gear $225.00 - $265.00 ) I located a company that would sell just the gear ...$17.00 for another nylon gear !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Nissan made that gear out of nylon for a reason... You're going to defeat its purpose if you replace it with a metal gear.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*What about the service recall?*

When my '92 XE was about 10 months old, it was recalled to inspect and/or replace the fuel pump.

I've read that Nissan also recalled this model to replace the transmission's nylon governor gear with a brass gear--but I never received notice of that from Nissan.

Can anybody clarify that? Was there in fact an official recall to replace that part? 




Twiz said:


> Nissan made that gear out of nylon for a reason... You're going to defeat its purpose if you replace it with a metal gear.


----------



## hrlykngt (Jan 30, 2005)

*gear*

I would be interested to know where you got that gear and the part number for it, I have replaced mine with a metal gear but am getting some noise, I tried to replace it to start with with a plastic gear but the nissan dealer gave me the wrong gear( too long and wrong spline pitch) then they told me the correct one was not available.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Voodoo with this part*



hrlykngt said:


> I would be interested to know where you got that gear and the part number for it, I have replaced mine with a metal gear but am getting some noise, I tried to replace it to start with with a plastic gear but the nissan dealer gave me the wrong gear( too long and wrong spline pitch) then they told me the correct one was not available.


Wow! Man, that is very strange. I have heard all sorts of crap about back orders all the way from Japan and other stupid stuff like hellacious markups on OEM parts, but never about just not being able to get a factory part, period.

At one of the Nissan dealers here in town, a guy told me that they have to have the VIN even to look up the part (have you ever heard that noise before?), and that they only sell the governor gear assembly (shaft & all), which seems to be standard for the dealers.

The other dealer's parts desk gave me the part number for the assembly (sorry, but I don't have it handy) and said it lists for about $135. Maybe I should have jumped on that, but so much other stuff has intervened that replacing that one part on my car has gone to the back burner.

I have had no luck in getting any response via e-mail from any of the parts retailers listed in these forums who supposedly sell the gear itself.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have a 3spd Automatic then the govenor gear part# is 31894-01X02 and sells for $30.67 at nissanparts2u.com, if you have a 4spd Automatic you have to get the gear and the govenor shaft as an assembly, the part# for that is 31859-31X10 and sells for $162.90 at nissanparts2u.com


----------



## Vancop (May 8, 2005)

Sorry about the delay guys .....Chinook Salmon are running !!!! I will get the info posted ASAP...will be back from fishing today and look the business up ...its a wierd name and can't remember the name....I was refered there by a transmission store in Portland ...he had about 50 of those nylon gears ...now I wish I bought about 20 of them to sell myself !! 

P.S. car is still running like a champ...no problems !!


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Changing part numbers / How can I get the right one?*

Man, one thing that has bugged me for years is that Nissan likes to change their OEM part numbers at least three times a year (apparently just for the hell of it). It seems logical that one part ought to keep the same number. 

According to the nissanparts2u.com site, part #31859-31X10 (which--assuming that your post is correct, and I surely hope that it is, sir--is what I need for my 4-speed automatic) is now part #3185931X18, quoted at $152.63 plus shipping. 

I looked it up on the website, and it gave me the new number, but then the site told me "No parts in category." So I called their toll-free number and voila! It's Mossy Nissan Poway in California. The guy I talked to says no problem, it's available. 

But nobody will tell me if this includes the cap & circlips & seals, which you need to do the job right. 

Do you know? 




B13boy said:


> If you have a 3spd Automatic then the govenor gear part# is 31894-01X02 and sells for $30.67 at nissanparts2u.com, if you have a 4spd Automatic you have to get the gear and the govenor shaft as an assembly, the part# for that is 31859-31X10 and sells for $162.90 at nissanparts2u.com


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*What about the name of the transmission parts store in Portland?*

The best deal I've found is for $152.63 + shipping from Mossy Poway in California (via nissanparts2u.com)--and I can't even tell for sure if it's the right part! Not to mention whether it includes the cap & circlips & stuff for my 4-speed automatic w/ overdrive.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.



Vancop said:


> Sorry about the delay guys .....Chinook Salmon are running !!!! I will get the info posted ASAP...will be back from fishing today and look the business up ...its a wierd name and can't remember the name....I was refered there by a transmission store in Portland ...he had about 50 of those nylon gears ...now I wish I bought about 20 of them to sell myself !!
> 
> P.S. car is still running like a champ...no problems !!


----------



## jtd1111 (Jan 4, 2013)

*94 nissian sentra*

please someone give me name and number were i can get this gear for my daughters car.


----------



## rknsawdave (Jan 19, 2018)

*transmission shifting issues*

transmission will not shift upon reaching operating temperature, hangs up in 3rd gear


----------



## Mgermany23 (Sep 20, 2018)

I been searching all over this forum and maybe I just don’t understand but is it possible to take a 200sx/b14 newer year Sentra trans and make it usable in a 91 with a 1.6?? I have a cable speedo and not worried if it doesn’t work.


----------



## madrigal.emanuel95 (Dec 4, 2021)

Vancop said:


> It took a little longer then expected to remove the Governor cap, but once I got it off and removed the shaft it was obvious that the nylon gear was worn out !! took about 1 1/2, but not difficult
> 
> After several calls to dealers and part shops ( who would only sell me the entire shaft and not just the gear $225.00 - $265.00 ) I located a company that would sell just the gear ...$17.00 for another nylon gear !!
> 
> ...


Think you could send me that shop info I'm in need of a nylon replacement too


----------

